# دليل الطيران ,,,,,,موقع رائع باللغه العربيه



## م المصري (23 يناير 2007)

تفضلوا من هنا 


http://www.aboutairline.com/aircraftype.htm


تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## جاسر (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير

تحاياي


----------



## م المصري (24 يناير 2007)

مرورك شرفنا يا جاسر ,,,,,تحياتي لك


----------



## sking (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن استفسار من السيد جاسر المحترم انا مهندس طيران عسكري بخبرة عمل ست سنوات وين ممكن اجد عمل مناسب


----------



## وجدي_1405 (25 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع
بس الموقع فقط على الطائرات المدنية .


----------

